# Makita 7-1/4 Hypoid Saw teardown



## superUnknown (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here.

I wanted to have a real good look at the new hypoid saw and see if it stacks up to the Skilsaw 77 Wormdrive.
This is not your run-of-the-mill tool review. I teardown the saw and have a look at the guts, explain the hypoid gear, test the motor and have a few laughs. 

What do you think of the Skil 77? Does the Makita seem as good?

Bored of lame tool reviews? Meet Makita's new Hypoid Saw (youtube)


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

superUnknown said:


> ........... Does the Makita seem as good?.............


The Makita may be the best ever but I am suspicious of the motivation of a first time Poster for a Rave review..


----------



## superUnknown (Jan 20, 2015)

oh-no! you're on to me. :blink:
Seriously, "rave review"? I took the thing apart; good, bad, indifferent. Maybe I should have done it like everybody else? Tell you how comfortable in the hand it is.:laughing:


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

That was a very thorough review of it. Can you do one of the Makita RP230FC 3-1/4HP Plunge Router next?


----------



## superUnknown (Jan 20, 2015)

Thorn495 said:


> That was a very thorough review of it. Can you do one of the Makita RP230FC 3-1/4HP Plunge Router next?


Would you settle for a Bosch Colt?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I enjoyed that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Merkava_4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, I watched your video and was very impressed by your Snap-on Phillips screwdriver and your other high quality hand tools such as your Knipex pliers and what I think may be a MAC pick. Not so impressed by the Makita saw though. :smile:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

superUnknown said:


> Would you settle for a Bosch Colt?


Hell Yes! :yes:

(thought your other review was awesome) :thumbsup:


----------

